# Holiday Greetings and a few pics



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm sorry it's been a while since I got any pics up, here's a few from recent months. The Polka dot rod was a challenge, if you look really close you'll see that the dots are actually thread, the monkey boy rod was done with New York Giants colors for a really happy 14 year old, given as a birthday gift from one of his dad's fishing buddies. 

I wish all you thread heads a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS, and a Safe and Prosperous New Year


I'll try to get a few more pics up in the upcoming week, along with some shots of the new shop.


Walt


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Merry Christmas Walt, and very nice pics!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

They look great. Look forward to seeing more pics of your work and your new shop.

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Merry Christmas to you and your Walt.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

RIght on Walt. I like fishes on blanks.


----------

